# What ya think??



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Great shot!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's got it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's great!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been wondering where the mighty mouse update has been!!! Thank you so much for posting this photo, it's just terrific! What a guy! Don't you have some stories to share??? I need an adventure story, I know you must have some good ones


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He's just being very careful...the bottom line is he stuck his retrieve...atta boy!!!

Pete


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a great start! Is the world of camo calling your names?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great shot! I agree, he's being careful!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think we need to start smaller... He was not impressed with the duck at all.. wanted to play with it and would pick it up and shake it, drop it..... and the other was just bloody enough to completly capture his attention... he has the attention span of a knat...crazy boy.. 
I brought Titan out just to drive the puppy nuts and a little competition would do him good... specially when big brother was so crazy for it... nope.. he just chased Titan..:doh::doh::doh:. he is also not impressed with the dokken or the rubber bumper..:doh:
Give him his rubber chicken, a dumbell, metal article or a tennis ball and that boy will play fetch all day long...until a butterfly distracts him.:uhoh:.
Good thing I love the stinker...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I think we need to start smaller... He was not impressed with the duck at all.. wanted to play with it and would pick it up and shake it, drop it..... and the other was just bloody enough to completly capture his attention... he has the attention span of a knat...crazy boy..
> I brought Titan out just to drive the puppy nuts and a little competition would do him good... specially when big brother was so crazy for it... nope.. he just chased Titan..:doh::doh::doh:. he is also not impressed with the dokken or the rubber bumper..:doh:
> Give him his rubber chicken, a dumbell, metal article or a tennis ball and that boy will play fetch all day long...until a butterfly distracts him.:uhoh:.
> Good thing I love the stinker...


They definitely all have their own individual personalities...he's just a work in progress.

Pete


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He might love a live pigeon though!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's adorable! Scout had rough start on birds and when she first picked them up it was often by a single feather...but these days she tries to snatch them from my hand and carries them better around the body. It just took experience and practice for us.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have watched a few puppies with their first ducks and what you are talking about is normal. It takes practice. Just keep working at the boy will get it.


----------

